# Electrical starting problem



## bobl1140 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi All,

I have an older L3450 DT that has worked flawlessly over the last 15 years. The other day after shutting it down and then trying to start an hour later the starter would not engage. No click, nothing but the battery is fully charged. The red lights are on but when I turn to heat the glow plugs the lights go off. Any ideas of where to start to troubleshoot this issue/

Thanks in advanced,

Bob


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum ! Check the fuses for the glow plug cicuit,and the fuel shut off solenoid circuit.Also check any relays.You may also want to check the starter solenoid,and its connections.


----------

